# παραμάγαζο και παρατράγουδα



## nickel (Sep 30, 2012)

Επειδή θα λείψω αρκετές ώρες σήμερα, σας αφήνω διπλό κουίζ:

Χρειαζόμαστε καλό ορισμό για το νεολογισμό *παραμάγαζο* (δεν τον βλέπω στα λεξικά). Στα λεξικά θα βρούμε τα *παρατράγουδα*. Και για τα δύο χρειαζόμαστε ωραίες αγγλικές αποδόσεις. Καταθέτω βιντεάκι, μαζί με την παράκληση να μη δώσετε πολιτική χροιά στο νήμα. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## sarant (Sep 30, 2012)

Αγγλική απόδοση δεν μπορώ να δώσω, αλλά θέλω να καταθέσω την έκπληξή μου για το ότι (όντως) δεν (φαίνεται να) υπάρχει στα λεξικά το παραμάγαζο, τόσο με την κυριολεκτική σημασία του (δωμάτιο ή οικίσκος πλάι στο κυρίως μαγαζί, όπου έχει ο καταστηματάρχης ή ο μάστορας τα εργαλεία του ή την αποθήκη του, πάει και παίρνει καναν υπνάκο το μεσημέρι κτλ.) όσο και με τη μεταφορική. 

Με την κυριολεκτική σημασία η λέξη υπάρχει βέβαια από παλιά -τη βρήκα σε μυθιστορήματα του Ξενόπουλου (1922-23) και δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι θα είναι πολύ παλιότερη. Με τη μεταφορική σημασία βρίσκω άφθονες ανευρέσεις στο γύρισμα του αιώνα, αλλά και μία στο βιβλίο "Δίκες της χούντας".

Επί του πιεστηρίου: Βρέθηκε όχι ακριβώς λεξικό αλλά έργο αναφοράς που να έχει το παραμάγαζο: Τα συνώνυμα και συγγενικά του Βλαστού.


----------



## cougr (Sep 30, 2012)

Ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο μία πιθανή απόδοση για τα «παρατράγουδα» θα μπορούσε να ήταν το «fallout». 

Επίσης, το «χωρίς παρατράγουδα» θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί ως «without incident».

Θα ήθελα όμως να ρωτήσω πώς ορίζεται το «παραμάγαζο» με την μεταφορική του έννοια;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 30, 2012)

cougr said:


> Θα ήθελα όμως να ρωτήσω πώς ορίζεται το «παραμάγαζο» με την μεταφορική του έννοια;



Ας πούμε «παράρτημα», με κάπως υποτιμητική χροιά.


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2012)

...
Και _παράγκα_ στην παραποδοσφαιρική ορολογία (ή _μπαράγκα_, για πιο έντονη απαξίωση), αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

Για το μεταφορικό παραμάγαζο, *sideshow*:

*side·show* _n.
_1. A small show offered in addition to the main attraction, as at a circus.
2. A diversion or spectacle that is incidental to a larger set of circumstances or a bigger issue of concern: _"Administrations with little room to maneuver at home have historically looked for sideshows abroad" (Joan Didion).
_The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language

*sideshow* [ˈsaɪdˌʃəʊ]
1. (Performing Arts / Theatre) a small show or entertainment offered in conjunction with a larger attraction, as at a circus or fair
2. a subordinate event or incident
Collins English Dictionary

1. sideshow - a subordinate incident of little importance relative to the main event; _"instruction is not an educational sideshow"
_ 2. sideshow - a minor show that is part of a larger one (as at the circus)
 
Αν και για το συγκεκριμένο θα προτιμούσα το freak show. 

Sideshow - Barry Biggs


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καταθέτω βιντεάκι, μαζί με την παράκληση να μη δώσετε πολιτική χροιά στο νήμα. Ευχαριστώ.



Α-χα.... ρίχνουμε λάδι στην φωτιά και φεύγουμε. Καθόλου καλή τακτική, το λάδι αυτοαναφλέγεται αν το αφήσεις πολύ στην φωτιά.

Μού αρέσει το *sideshow* για το παραμάγαζο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2012)

...
Ίσως να είναι χρήσιμο και το επίθετο _collateral_ (το παράπλευρο, όχι το ουσιαστικό στα οικονομικά) με το κατάλληλο κατά περίπτωση ουσιαστικό, π.χ. collateral incidents για τα _παρατράγουδα_, μερικά σκαλιά πιο πάνω όμως στο ρέτζιστερ. 
Από την άλλη, το collateral δεν έχει τόσο αρνητικό πρόσημο, οπότε χρειάζεται κι άλλο επίθετο και μάλλον θα μας βγει μακρινάρι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2012)

Μεταφορικά, λέμε ότι κάποιος ανοίγει παραμάγαζο όταν στήνει ένα (παράνομο ή παράτυπο) μαγαζάκι μέσα σε ευρύτερο (συνήθως δημόσιο) πλαίσιο. Παραμάγαζο λέμε ότι άνοιξε π.χ. κάποιος που κουράρει ασθενείς (που τον πληρώνουν μαύρα) στα κρεβάτια της δημόσιας κλινικής που διαφεντεύει. Παραμάγαζο λέμε όμως και τα συστήματα διαμεσολαβητών προς το δημόσιο,όπως π.χ. τύποι που συντάσσουν αιτήσεις ή καφενεία που πουλάνε φωτοτυπίες δημόσιων εντύπων επειδή η δημόσια υπηρεσία δεν εξυπηρετεί τον πολίτη. Τα παραμάγαζα δεν είναι απαραίτητο να περιορίζονται στο δημόσιο, π.χ. ένα από τα μεγάλα (και αόρατα) προβλήματα των τραπεζών είναι τα παραμάγαζα (εδώ: «παρατράπεζες») που «ανοίγουν» οι υπάλληλοί τους χρησιμοποιώντας π.χ. σχολάζοντα κεφάλαια.

Νομίζω ότι δεν θα βρούμε εύκολα σύγχρονα ανάλογα στα αγγλικά και ίσως θα πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε αποδόσεις σε εποχές μεγάλης παραβατικότητας, π.χ. στην ποτοαπαγόρευση.


----------



## Zbeebz (Oct 1, 2012)

Το μόνο που κουδουνίζει στο κεφάλι μου για το παραμάγαζο είναι η μαγική φρασούλα on the side, που περιλαμβάνει και το στοιχείο του παράνομου...
Το λέω μήπως και χρησιμεύσει!


----------



## pontios (Oct 1, 2012)

Μήπως ταιριάζει το backroom - για το παραμάγαζο, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις ;


----------



## cougr (Oct 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μεταφορικά, λέμε ότι κάποιος ανοίγει παραμάγαζο όταν στήνει ένα (παράνομο ή παράτυπο) μαγαζάκι μέσα σε ευρύτερο (συνήθως δημόσιο) πλαίσιο. Παραμάγαζο λέμε ότι άνοιξε π.χ. κάποιος που κουράρει ασθενείς (που τον πληρώνουν μαύρα) στα κρεβάτια της δημόσιας κλινικής που διαφεντεύει. Παραμάγαζο λέμε όμως και τα συστήματα διαμεσολαβητών προς το δημόσιο,όπως π.χ. τύποι που συντάσσουν αιτήσεις ή καφενεία που πουλάνε φωτοτυπίες δημόσιων εντύπων επειδή η δημόσια υπηρεσία δεν εξυπηρετεί τον πολίτη. Τα παραμάγαζα δεν είναι απαραίτητο να περιορίζονται στο δημόσιο, π.χ. ένα από τα μεγάλα (και αόρατα) προβλήματα των τραπεζών είναι τα παραμάγαζα (εδώ: «παρατράπεζες») που «ανοίγουν» οι υπάλληλοί τους χρησιμοποιώντας π.χ. σχολάζοντα κεφάλαια.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι δεν θα βρούμε εύκολα σύγχρονα ανάλογα στα αγγλικά και ίσως θα πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε αποδόσεις σε εποχές μεγάλης παραβατικότητας, π.χ. στην ποτοαπαγόρευση.



Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ταιριάζουν τα: "clandestine shop/shopfront/sideline/business/trade" και παρόμοια.

Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις ίσως κάνει και το "shop as a front".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2012)

Πολύ κοντινή έννοια με το _παραμάγαζο_ είναι, νομίζω, και το *κράτος εν κράτει* = η αυτονομία την οποία αποκτά ένα πρόσωπο ή μία ομάδα, πέρα από τα καθορισμένα και επιτρεπτά όρια της κυβερνητικής δραστηριότητας (ΛΚΝ).


----------



## MelidonisM (Oct 1, 2012)

Στα αθλητικά έχουμε και παραμάγαζο/παράρτημα για μικρότερη ομάδα, ιδιοκτησία μεγαλύτερης· ζήτημα πολυϊδιοκτησίας (multiple ownership).
Σχετικός όρος το farm team, όπου νεότεροι παίκτες δοκιμάζονται στη μικρή ομάδα, και αν αξίζουν μετακινούνται στη μεγαλύτερη, αλλά δεν είναι συνώνυμο με το παραμάγαζο/παράρτημα. Ψάχνοντας για σχέσεις ΟΦΗ-Παναθηναϊκού, Λεβαδειακού-Ολυμπιακού βρήκα από έλληνα σχολιαστή: Levadiakos is a sub team to Olympiakos. You can be definitely sure that they will loose.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι το παράρτημα συσχετίζεται στα αθλητικά με το παραμάγαζο ακριβώς επειδή είναι παράνομη η κατοχή δύο ομάδων από τον ίδιο ιδιοκτήτη, άρα μπορεί να είναι δυνατή μόνο μέσω παρένθετων προσώπων. Στην ελληνική αθλητική πραγματικότητα όμως, νομίζω ότι ακριβέστερος θα ήταν ο χαρακτηρισμός τέτοιων ομάδων ως δορυφόρων των εκάστοτε ισχυρών.


----------



## MelidonisM (Oct 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι το παράρτημα συσχετίζεται στα αθλητικά με το παραμάγαζο ακριβώς επειδή είναι παράνομη η κατοχή δύο ομάδων από τον ίδιο ιδιοκτήτη, άρα μπορεί να είναι δυνατή μόνο μέσω παρένθετων προσώπων. Στην ελληνική αθλητική πραγματικότητα όμως, νομίζω ότι ακριβέστερος θα ήταν ο χαρακτηρισμός τέτοιων ομάδων ως δορυφόρων των εκάστοτε ισχυρών.



+ υποκατάστημα ....Λούπου: έπαιξα στον δορυφόρο του ΠΑΟ...echipă satelit στα ρουμάνικα...όμως, στα αγγλικά satellite team περιορίζεται στη μηχανοδήγηση και μοιάζει να είναι νόμιμη πρακτική.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

daeman said:


> Και _παράγκα_ στην παραποδοσφαιρική ορολογία (ή _μπαράγκα_, για πιο έντονη απαξίωση), αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8285-%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%AC%CF%81%CF%87%CE%B7%CF%82


----------

